# Skim coated over recently painted ceiling



## tractng (Jan 4, 2010)

Its too late but I ask anyways.  I have been spending the last week scrapping the painted popcorn off the plaster ceiling.  It is hard like a rock (not your typical popcorn over drywall). I end up using a pole scraper for better leverage.

Anyways when I was done, my brain stop functioning and thought it looked okay to paint.  I went and did two coats of Behr ceiling paint.  Within 24 hours my brain function back to normal and I wasn't please.  So I skim the first coat today with all purpose joint compound.  It looks way better even with one coat.  Would it stick well since the paint only had 24 hour to cure?

I plan to do another coat of all purpose joint compound and the final coat will be the topping.

Thanks for reading.

tony


----------



## handyguys (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, in my experience you should be fine. What is often done with popcorn finish is its used as an alternative to the typical 3 coats of mud on drywall tape seams. Often only one coat is done then the popcorn sprayed. Also, things get damaged removing popcorn. You may have both issues. Go ahead an patch and smooth, prime and then repaint.


----------



## tractng (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks handyguys.   

Before applying the second coat, I am going to sand the ridges.  What sand grit of paper should I use?  I am planning to use a pole sander


I am thinking of adding some water to the all purpose compound to thin it out a little. There are lots of "holes" from the first coat.

Thanks a lot.

tony


----------



## handyguys (Jan 4, 2010)

I think its 180 grit. You will use a drywall sanding screen at the end of the pole that is made for this exact purpose. See 
The Goldblatt G15353 Pole Sander with Wood Handle
and
The 3M 9089NA Drywall Sanding Screen, 4 3/16in x 11 1/4 in, 2-Sheet Fine-Grit

to get an idea what to look for at the home center.


----------



## GBR (Jan 4, 2010)

If you will be adding a finish coat, just knock the highs off with the 10" blade, not a pole-sander with mesh. A lot of unnecessary work. When done with the finish coat, light sanding or wet sponging is cleaner and easier on your eyes, lungs, and arms. 
Marshalltown 10 x 4 Black Sponge Rubber Grout Float - 53D at The Home Depot    Be aware, you may have trouble with the paint used, sticking.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## tractng (Jan 5, 2010)

GBR said:


> If you will be adding a finish coat, just knock the highs off with the 10" blade, not a pole-sander with mesh. A lot of unnecessary work. When done with the finish coat, light sanding or wet sponging is cleaner and easier on your eyes, lungs, and arms.
> Marshalltown 10 x 4 Black Sponge Rubber Grout Float - 53D at The Home Depot    Be aware, you may have trouble with the paint used, sticking.
> Be safe, Gary



Thanks for the advice.  On walls I used the wet sponge but it never crossed my mind about the ceiling.

Today, I tried the pole sander with mesh, kind of hard to cover everything when the family was around. I got to do the living room but not the hallway.

I will get the sponge that attaches to the pole.  

Since I will be doing the 2nd coat alone after work and don't see myself completing the entire 300 sq ft in a single night, I can stop halfway as long as I make reference to where begin the next time?

thanks,
tony


----------



## handyguys (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot about sponge too, duh. Sometime answering a direct question without thinking more broadly isn't wise. I usually try and answer questions by thinking what is someone trying to accomplish not necessarily answer their specific question.


----------



## tractng (Jan 5, 2010)

Would I be okay doing a small area of applying a second coat each night, then coming back the next night? As long as I make reference to where I end it should work right?

tony


----------



## handyguys (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, no issue whatsoever.


----------



## tractng (Jan 6, 2010)

GBR said:


> If you will be adding a finish coat, just knock the highs off with the 10" blade, not a pole-sander with mesh. A lot of unnecessary work. When done with the finish coat, light sanding or wet sponging is cleaner and easier on your eyes, lungs, and arms.
> Marshalltown 10 x 4 Black Sponge Rubber Grout Float - 53D at The Home Depot    Be aware, you may have trouble with the paint used, sticking.
> Be safe, Gary


This grout float is for sanding?  Can it be used to skim the coat instead of the taping knife?

tony


----------



## GBR (Jan 7, 2010)

No, it is for smoothing the dry mud and texture after wetting small area with a spray bottle, no messy sanding. Rinse it in 3 gallons water bucket when colored white.
Be aware, it comes off very quickly!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## tractng (Jan 9, 2010)

GBR said:


> No, it is for smoothing the dry mud and texture after wetting small area with a spray bottle, no messy sanding. Rinse it in 3 gallons water bucket when colored white.
> Be aware, it comes off very quickly!
> 
> Be safe, Gary




Thanks GBR.  I will try this over the pole sander sponge.

I am almost done with my second coat (still needs the hallway).  For the third coat (finish coat), do I use "topping" compound or just continue to use "all purpose joint" compound.  Couldn't I just use add water to all purpose joint compound?

Local home depot selling these toppings. Not really sure what "tinted" means.  Green Dot sounds good?


Westpac Materials

Red Dot All-Purpose

Green Dot

T.N.T. Multi-Purpose / All-Purpose

Sof-Top Black Dot


Tony


----------

